# Need For Speed: Underground 2



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

After playing on the PS3 on Need For Speed: Hot Pursuit, it bought back memories of when i used to play on the PS2 where you could really modify the car (big kid i know)

So anyway, searching to buy this game again as i cant find my old one, £15.00 :doublesho

Now i was expecting to pay <£10 inc Delivery, but thats only on used ones. 

Amazon still have it at £34.99 WTF?

:wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bit of old school cool 
that is expensive though :doublesho


----------

